# 4 month old gsd female weighs 25lbs? Normal?



## Xalivarii

Hey guys, my 4 month old bitch weighed in at 25 pounds after a trip to the vet yesterday. I know according to a chart I saw that this was below average. She is very healthy and extremely active. Is something wrong?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq

Not sure about females, but my male was 30 at 3 months and 40 a 4 1/2 months. Females tend to be lighter, so maybe she should be around 30

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xalivarii

I know females are generally lighter but her sister is 38 pounds at the moment. She is not the runt of the litter either. Maybe she is just growing at a slower rate?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xalivarii

Here are a few pics of her by the way.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola

A 4 month GSD female ranges from 28 to 35 with average being around 33, she is just 3 pounds off the slim end of appropriate weight, which is probably fine. Was your vet happy with her weight?

At this age she should be gaining about 1.5 to 2 pounds maximum a week until about 5 months. She is still to reach her height, about 8 months, so I would just monitor her and if at any stage you feel you are feeding her adequate amounts of food, or even more than recommended and she is not putting on weight and/or her poops are not healthy looking, then talk to your vet.


----------



## GatorDog

My girl was around that size at that age. At 15 weeks she was 22 and a half pounds or so. She's now almost 11 months old and about 50 pounds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna

What a cutie 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## ken k

shes a cutie, my Heidi was 26 lbs at 4 months, she grew into 60lbs,


----------



## Xalivarii

Thanks for the replies.  her poops look fine and firm so I'm assuming she's just growing slow. Size won't alter how much I love her either way. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred

My puppy Lola (female) weighed 22.4 pounds at her 11 weeks old.


----------



## MrsFergione

My female was 28lbs at 14 weeks


----------

